# First road bike - '06 Allez Elite



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

Was going to buy a 2010 Allez Sport, but came across a good deal on eBay that I couldn't pass up. I've been mountain biking since 2003, and have a Specialized Rockhopper Comp that I love and has treated me well, so I knew I wanted a Specialized bike. I have clipless pedals for it, but don't have shoes yet, so I took pedals off of an old bike and put them on it for now. It's a 54cm 2006 Specialized Allez Elite in "gunmetal." Came with Shimano clipless pedals as well. Got it for $520 + $60 shipping.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks to be in pretty good shape, so I'd say ya done good for $520 - _congrats!! _:thumbsup: 

It may be the angle the pic was taken, but the saddle looks like it's tilted down a bit, so you may want to at least level it. JMO.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. I don't think I can adjust the angle of the saddle. Is the angle adjustable on all bikes?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

dbleoh7 said:


> Thanks. I don't think I can adjust the angle of the saddle. Is the angle adjustable on all bikes?


It is always adjustable on quality bikes. And easy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbleoh7 said:


> Thanks. I don't think I can adjust the angle of the saddle. Is the angle adjustable on all bikes?


The helmet is blocking some of the view of the post, but it looks like the OEM Specialized post, in which case it's adjustable for fore/ aft and tilt. If you're unsure of how to adjust it, bring it to an LBS for assistance.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

dbleoh7 said:


> Thanks. I don't think I can adjust the angle of the saddle. Is the angle adjustable on all bikes?


Dude, if you will notice the seat rest in a tub shaped mount- which sits on top of the actual seat post. Loosen the bolt that holds the seat on the mount The mount has groves in it and sits in grooves on top of the seatpost. Just simply move the mount 1 or 2 grooves up and you should be good to go.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks sweet - especially since I'm personally a sucker for that color. Pair that with the whole "used is ideal for a first" and the solid equipment, and I'm a bit jealous of that deal you got there. hehe enjoy.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I figured the seat angle adjustment out. I'm good to go now. I went on my 2nd ride on the bike, this one being 1.5 hours long. I literally almost puked afterwards. I definitely need to work on my cardio. I also purchased a matching Bell Sweep helmet, so that I'm not riding around with a big egg on my head like with the Giro Animas I have now. Thanks for the positive comments. The only thing I'm unsure of is whether the front derailleur is for a triple or double, because I have to shift twice over and back to switch chainrings. For example, if I'm on the small chainring in front and want to go to the big chainring, I have to hit the gear lever (my terminology is not good) twice. Is that normal?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbleoh7 said:


> I figured the seat angle adjustment out. I'm good to go now. I went on my 2nd ride on the bike, this one being 1.5 hours long. I literally almost puked afterwards. I definitely need to work on my cardio. I also purchased a matching Bell Sweep helmet, so that I'm not riding around with a big egg on my head like with the Giro Animas I have now. Thanks for the positive comments. The only thing I'm unsure of is whether the front derailleur is for a triple or double, because I have to shift twice over and back to switch chainrings. For example,* if I'm on the small chainring in front and want to go to the big chainring, I have to hit the gear lever (my terminology is not good) twice. Is that normal?*


This issue comes up quite frequently here. What you have is a trim feature, where your first click is moving the FD out (towards the outer ring) just a little. The second click actually executes the shift to the large ring. So to execute a shift from the innermost position, you'd move the lever further inward until you hear* two *clicks. 

I think you'll find this link helpful in the operation of the shifters:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_6C80D_001_En_v1_m56577569830621374.pdf


----------

